
Intel sells McAfee - nickhould
http://www.wsj.com/articles/intel-nears-deal-to-sell-mcafee-security-unit-to-tpg-1473277803
======
PhantomGremlin
Smart move by Intel. They should never have bought it in the first place. One
of my favorite quips about it was by a stock analyst who said, five years ago:

    
    
       Intel might as well have bought Whole Foods
    

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-dealtalk-intel-
idUSTRE73K7...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-dealtalk-intel-
idUSTRE73K7ZZ20110421)

------
cft
Valuable things (hardware) are sold to China, junk is sold to private equity.

